# Knots in fur/1st time grooming



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

No need to trim really. Just keep brushing. Since he's shedding so much it's good. He's 1 year old, so he's loosing the last of his puppy fur. So it's normal at this stage of his young life to blow his coat. Matts and knots are no fun. Keep working on them a little at a time and they will gradually all come out. Keep brushing him everyday and he'll look like a new dog! I use a brush and a stainless steel straight comb for the final touches. The comb really gets the rest of the fur out.


----------



## JayBen (Aug 30, 2012)

Your pup shouldn't need a cut. I would just keep brushing the knots out. There are some products available to help. CC Ice on Ice works well. Lucy also lost a TON of hair right before she turned a year old. It was crazy how much hair I would brush out of her.


----------

